# Weaning Mice



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

When you're weaning baby mice (or after 4 weeks from birth) what foods should I give my mice? Would it be suitable to just put Harry Hamster food straight in, and they'll wean themselves? Or is there something else I should feed them on beforehand.

Thank you


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

They'll wean on their own


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

When they open their eyes, around two weeks old, they will slowly start eating the regular food, starting off with the softest bits. There's nothing you need to change, it's a gradual process that comes naturally.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

